

PHPKonf – Yet Another PHP Conference in Istanbul - yuxel
http://phpkonf.org/

======
saidozcan
It's great to see events like this in Istanbul. I feel there is a huge
community out there. Congrats!

------
sdogruyol
Great to see events like these happening in Istanbul. Keep up the good work +1
!

------
epaprat
nice to see these kind of events in istanbul.

------
sametaydemir
awesome! +1

------
rssems
nice!

------
ieski
+1

